

How to deliver better Rails app performance – Ninefold - asharpe
https://ninefold.com/performance/

======
rubiquity
There is absolutely zero "How to" in this article. It's purely a marketing
piece.

~~~
millioncents
At the bottom of the article they have "methodology" link, which explains how
the test was performed and how you can replicate the tests yourself.
[https://ninefold.com/performance-method/](https://ninefold.com/performance-
method/)

~~~
rubiquity
There's still nothing there about _making your Rails apps perform better_.
That link just shows how to create an app on Heroku and hit it with flood.io
traffic.

